# Need some advice



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

:whistling2:Just wondering how dose a company go about getting a gov contract to become a national? becasue i was thinking SG, AMS, FMS and those guys had to start somewhere?
How do we/I get that chance:thumbup:?
Also who is the best company to work for and why?:whistling2:


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Dnmceo17 said:


> :whistling2:Just wondering how dose a company go about getting a gov contract to become a national? becasue i was thinking SG, AMS, FMS and those guys had to start somewhere?
> How do we/I get that chance:thumbup:?
> Also who is the best company to work for and why?:whistling2:


Do you have 50 million in capital investment? If not, don't worry about taking national accounts. The big ones do not want to manage monkeys, they want monkey managers.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I had a bank rep at one of super banks call me because we had a local inspector write a thank you letter to the bank for cleaning up the property and fixing it correctly and the vp of the bank p&p department called me and gave me a $1000 gift card to home depot for doing a good job. I asked him if I could work direct for them and he told me sure. He emailed me a list of items I had to meet. 1. super large insurance policy that made the policy us contractors buy look like chicken feed. My agent quoted it at $25,000 a month. 2. Every day a property goes past the convey date it was $500 a day penalty. 3. You had to cover a zone for them. Its was 500 square miles or something like that. 4. IT department and a data storage with battery backup of 550tb. I got a quote for this and it was $7000 a month and the bank had to have full access to all your records 24hrs a day for 10years.

Payment terms are net 10 with this big bank and its was a major player.

After doing the math, my start up costs was around $150,000 before even getting an order, and the bank had no promise of even getting one order.

You need some serious money to work direct, no bank is going to give you a loan.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't worry about getting nationals or working bank direct. It becomes much more difficult and involved in a lot of things that can't be done by one person. They also don't just give you a few jobs in two counties.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Best company to work for?... Starting to look like Wal-Mart or Mcdonalds..


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GaReops said:


> Best company to work for?... Starting to look like Wal-Mart or Mcdonalds..


At least you'll make minimum wage!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

:whistling2:WOW guys thanks for the info!!!
So in your opinion whats the best companys to contract with or the company that wont screw you over the most?:thumbsup::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Honestly man, people here are willing to help, but your question is tantamount to...."Hey guys who can I get screwed by and not be so screwed that I'm totally screwed." Oh and how do I get those sweet government contracts.

Dude......what is it you are really asking here. Why don't you tell us about yourself a little and then maybe let us know exactly what you are asking. Hopefully its not, who is going to screw me the least amount. If thats the question, I simply have no answer.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Neither do I...
If this is a concern of yours, perhaps some business classes are in order and even some negotiating courses.

If you do not understand the contract language in this industry there is a video series on one of the facebook groups that might help you.
But you asking questions that imply you have no clue what you are doing....


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

No its not that I want my husbandto get the most for his work and although we opened last year my husband has been doing PP for over 12 years and I as his manager and wife want to make sure he is not getting screwed


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

FAS started out repoing anything that had wheels and Dale was involved in the banking industry when a friend told him to do houses and that my friends is history


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Dnmceo17 said:


> No its not that I want my husbandto get the most for his work and although we opened last year my husband has been doing PP for over 12 years and I as his manager and wife want to make sure he is not getting screwed



12 years????? seriously???

funny questions and concerns for a seasoned veteran....just sayin':whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You will learn everything you need to know in the first six months. But all you have to do is compare prices between the private market and the Fiels Services market to see if you are getting screwed.


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

I think I got it all togethr now I had to stay up all night and do a lot of research and homework!


----------

